# Urgent Help Needed for Reuben...Advice?



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi to all my Chi Friends...
I know that I don't post here often...this is strictly a matter of a far too busy life rather than my desire to spend time here...believe me! 
My beloved baby, Reuben, has a problem and I'm gravely concerned about what to do.
I'll try to make it short...
A week ago he was fine...the weather here was suddenly warm and we took him for a walk...which is his favorite thing in the world. He had a great walk...pee'd like a pro...nothing unusual...no dogs to stress him, nothing. 
The next day, maybe the day after, he started exhibiting signs of stress, shaking violently, screaming in pain when I pet him, resisting my trying to kiss him. Once on our bed, he shook even harder, had trouble sleeping, would cry out when he 'rearranged himself' in bed, in his kennel...it was happening randomly and it was visably worse at night.
Took him to our vet for a FULL physical exam...he's fine. She felt his anal glands were a 'bit full' and she expressed them...he seemed to have an ok day after that. But come night, the whole crying (and I mean SCREAMING out in short bursts...not whining) happened again.
I gave him some 'herbal remedy' and it helped to sedate him at night...but...once it wore off...same thing.
The next morning...much better...wanted to play fetch...was wagging, letting me kiss him...his daddy too...I pet him...no problem.
I began rewarding his calmness with peanut butter...he really responded and even slept between my legs...but about an hour after he settled down, he awoke last night, looked at me and started yelping....I wasn't touching him...the shaking started...he got off the bed and ran into his kennel.
This morning...he was tired...ate his breakfast reluctantly and is now sunbathing.
A.M. seems to be easier for him...walks are great, he'll even play...but at night...he's falling apart and in obvious emotional pain and I'm just not sure how to deal with it. I am heartbroken and cannot FATHOM what's going on. I am rewarding his calm with attention and LONG playtimes to reassure him and also to exercise him and distract him from his nerves. But at night...all bets are off and we're both miserable.
Reuben has always been SUPER happy, very friendly, loves people, very energetic.
Is is POSSIBLE that he's had a dream that he THINKS was real? He's a big guy with strong legs and now he's afraid to get on and off furniture and is definately not thrilled with the place that used to be his favorite...the bed.
OK...one last bit of info...the vet didn't do bloodwork, which I am going to insist upon this Monday when she's back in the office...I just want to make CERTAIN that this isn't physical...the other matter was that I noticed that he'd DROPPED half a pound (he was 8.5 now he's just under 8) which seems like a LOT of weight for a small dog...he's been eating normally, but hasn't been interested in his dry food (he gets Nature's Balance sausages as a semi-moist food).
So what do you all think...is this something anyone's run into before? I called a Behaviorist who wanted $385 for a session...which isn't possible for us.
HELP.
Gia
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=46&pictureid=323


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily had this when she was about 12 weeks old,vet took x ray found she had eaten lots of soil and that was clogging up her stomach.Did they x ray him,just a thought.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

No...no x-ray...
Did your Lily have any physical symptoms? Reuben is eating, peeing and pooing and playing during the day...just miserable, depressed, anxious and screaming at night...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She was screaming if i tried to pick her up or touched her,she run behind the sofa,even the vet had to give her an injection before she could handle her,she was weeing ok and the poo was very small,with bits in.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you SO much for responding. Reuben isn't in pain if I pick him up or handle him...I just came back from petting him now...but tonight...he'll turn into this frightened little guy...and something as simple as petting will make him cry...but it doesn't seem related to physical pain...this is what's so confusing...if there was any consistency to his symptoms...we'd be able to deal with this medically...but so far...nothing consistent...very frustrating and heartbreaking...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor you,just had a thought if he has got a blockage and you feed him at night ,it would get worse when the food is making it's way through the gut ? Let me know how you get on


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and sorry to hear Reuben isn't feeling too well.

I've had dogs for years and after reading your post a few times, I have to say it's all rather puzzling!

My feeling is (and that is all it is my feeling...I'm not a vet) is that this isn't emotional but of a more physical nature. It does sound as though at some times, maybe while in a certain position he is experiencing pain and discomfort. Maybe this is setting off a muscle spasm, which can be agony.

If bloods don't reveal any issue, I'd ask about a course non-steroidal anti-inflammatories. Now these are not without side effects in some dogs, but mine have used them without problems, so maybe discuss with vet and take it from there. If no improvement, or if the problem started up again when they were discontinued, I'd be asking for an x ray to check his neck and back (spine.) He might have a nerve in these areas that is "pinching."

If it's an injury, this can have a knock on effect (referred pain) and the fact that he is more uncomfortable at night or after a period of rest might hint at muscle pain stiffness.

So just my thoughts and the way I'd be looking if Reuben were mine 
Personally, I'd forget the behaviourist, certainly at this stage.

The weight loss concerns me, so that is something to be watched, but hopefully nothing sinister.

While he is like this, again if he were mine, I'd be keeping him to on leash walks (if normally let off) and not allow him to jump on and off furniture.

Please keep us updated and I will send healing to Reuben.

Barbara x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Go get an xray and possible (barium?) I am not sure if that is what it is called. My Yoshi had the exact same symptoms and only at night like you are suggesting. He ate stuffing out of a toy and I didnt realize. It was an obstruction and the first visit to the vet was kinda like your's but I insisted something was wrong and made them xray. The xray in our case did not show anything so they did the barium inwhich is a dye they give them so they can watch the flow throughout the day to see where a blockage may be. Thankfully in our case it did move through yet it was slow. In a few days it did clear up BUT it was also allowing him to pass it. He did in fact go poo but is was weird smelling and so was his breath due to the obstruction. I dont mean to alarm you but if it is an obstruction then if you leave it unattended it can be VERY serious. The barium can be quite costly but worth the peace of mind.

Yoshi did the screaming outbursts at night. Did not want to be held, kissed. He also would pant and then lose his bladder on me (I found out was also a sign of pain) Not all dogs have the same symptoms but I would definately warrant another vet visit as it is always possible your vet missed something. I would have a full blood panel ran as well, check kidneys, liver you name it. Just a physical is not going to rule out major unforseen health issues. If your do is screaming he is in pain:-(


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG...thank you SO much Barbara and Michelle! All great info and advice! I've been pin-ponging back and forth "it's emotional...no physical...no...emotional" and it's making me crazy. Reuben doesn't feed at night, but has been eating normally and eliminating as well...but he's obviously stressed and I think it does warrant further investigation!
The vet is going to see us Monday...I will definately report back to you all by then...Reuben's been very happy this afternoon...running and playing and wagging...color me confused...


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, i dont know what it could be but, i am going with a blockage of some sort.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is Rueben today?


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope he is feeling better!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

get well little man


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh please post as soon as you come home Monday with Reuben!!!! We will keep our paws crossed!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes please post we are worried about Reuben.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the vet says! Give us an update as soon as you know. I am worried about that odd behavior and have to think it's physical and not emotional.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

poor little guy!!! and poor you!I can't imagine what it is,but I do pray that he can be helped!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

This must be so stressful for you and little Rueben. How long has these episodes been going on?

I sure hope sopmeone can figure it out soon.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I will pray for you and Reuben tonight! I have never heard of anything like that.. My female pug has some stress related issues that when she gets nervous or anxious she chases her tail.. about a year ago my 80 year old aunt was staying with us for a month and she screamed a lot... (Tera absolutely hates screaming and it sends her off the wall) well that being said, she bit the tip of her tail so badly and kept on biting it to the point where we had to amputate half of her tail off... Now she's on medications for her anxiety and shes fine.. With the shrieking she would scream when we would try to change the dressing on her tail and shake just the way as you described.. So from experience I think it is pain related and I hope they narrow it down with whatever it is thats going on with Reuben..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

This sound like something is blocked.
This also happend to Jamoka,he got into the trash and had some chicken bones. he went 1 day without eatting and pooing till i hurd him screaiming for dear life. 

I rushed him to the vet when i went to touch his side he tried to bite me. I knew he woundt just bite me so i knew it had to be a "ouch mom" bite.

So i took him xrays done, and it was alot of small bones blocking him from pooping and they was straching up his insides.

They have him a pain injection and made him poop. he was alot better, i hope your guy gets well soon , come back let us know what's up with him  take care


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kind words, your emotional support and your ideas about what this 'might' be.
I cannot tell you what solace your words have brought me...truly...I am so grateful!
I am truly stumped...we're definately going back to the vet tomorrow.
I have been home all weekend, but in and out as I teach dance class and perform on the weekends...
For the first time in a week, Reuben slept between my legs...this is his usual spot. He actually slept quite soundly, but when he awoke, he began 'ramping up', shaking and starting to whine. I calmed him and he went back to sleep and then it started again...and again...and again...I was up and down until 4 a.m. and had to be in class by 9:45 a.m. We were both exhausted.
When I returned from class, he was tired and not so chipper...but at the suggestion that we go for a walk, he perked RIGHT up and went on a nice bye-bye with me and hubby...
Was in a good mood all evening, took up residence in hubby's lap when we crashed in bed around 4 p.m. Reuben slept soundly with NO shaking for almost 4 hrs. When he awoke fully...the shaking and crying started...I distracted him and he did a bit better...eventually he put himself to sleep in his kennel next to the bed where he is now and, I'm happy to report...sleeping without shaking...which he did off and on all last night...
Can you tell that I'm just spent?
So...I'll report back tomorrow...I'm still completely unsure if this is physical, emotional or a combination of the two...
Tired...and confused...but hopeful...


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Kioana said:


> This sound like something is blocked.
> This also happend to Jamoka,he got into the trash and had some chicken bones. he went 1 day without eatting and pooing till i hurd him screaiming for dear life.
> 
> I rushed him to the vet when i went to touch his side he tried to bite me. I knew he woundt just bite me so i knew it had to be a "ouch mom" bite.
> ...



OMG that sounds so awful!!! I am so glad that Jamoka is ok!!!
The weirdness of this all is that Reuben has been eating just fine, peeing and pooing just fine...during the day, he is ok, the stress has made him FAR less joyful than he usually is...when nap time rolls around, you can see him get fearful of having to fall asleep...something that was easier for him today...so if this is emotional...it's about falling asleep...if it's physical...it's something that is hurting him when he's laying down or sleeping...I dunno...:dontknow:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm not sure what could be hurting him but when jamoka had his issue he did everything your little guy did.

So please keep us posted thanks


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

*Frustrated beyond measure...*

In a nutshell...Reuben did NOT see his vet today.
I am furious and just want to hit something...or someone...
The receptionist gave the vet the wrong number and so by the time she had a moment to talk to us by phone, it was too late to bring him in.
We'll be seeing her first thing tomorrow morning...she agrees...he doesn't sound right...
Please keep us in your prayers...I'll log back in tomorrow to let you know about our visit...though I'm guessing test results will take a few days...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If she didn't think he was ok,why didn't she give you an emergency appointment ? I would change to another vet.Hope you complain to the vet tomorrow about how you've been treated.Good luck, thinking of you both


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Dang it! Alright keep us posted


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

How is he??


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Not to alarm you, but if you haven't been to the vet already I would ask about Cervical Disk Disease. My Bella had it. She would do fine during the day, but at night she was in a lot of pain and we couldn't move her or pet her with out her crying out. With CDD the pain is mostly in the neck. It's probably not that, but I would mention it to the vet.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Well...we just got back...basically, the vet did the same extensive physical exam to see if she missed anything...Believe me when I tell you that Reuben is NOT 'stoic' and would have cried had ANYTHING hurt when she was manipulating him...she did FULL range of motion exam on all his limbs, neck, checked tummy, backside (top-n-bottom), teeth...you name it...he has ZERO pain.
So...I asked her to do bloodwork 'just in case' and she did...the results won't be back til mid-to-late week...the only thing physically 'unusual' is that he has dropped a wee bit of weight lately and is suddenly very thirsty...which could mean something like diabetes, or mean nothing at all.
I am definately convinced that this is NOT anykind of abdominal obstruction...by now, he'd be in constant pain and he wouldn't be passing stool...Any bone or joint issues would also have caused pain during the range of motion exams...and he'd be exhibiting pain in a particular area at night, which he's not...
My baby started out having a terrible night...but I had an idea and ended up putting him under a microwavable heating pad (just heated to 'warm') and that stopped his shaking...he got cozy and got a full night's sleep...he was bad again in the a.m. ...went to the vet and when he got home, wanted to run around, play and eat...confused? Us too...
He's definitely not the same hyper happy doggie...but we just need to rule out physical issues before we start doing some behavior modification to help with his nerves...
Me? I'm exhausted.
Gia
_PS...you can also rest assured that I made a HOLY stink about being delayed in treatment to the office staff, their manager AND the vet. While I consider what's going on to be 'urgent', I don't see it as an emergency the way that bleeding, vomiting or unconsciousness is... I've been to quite a few vets in my day and this staff is kind and caring and the vet's terrific...they f'ed up yesterday and it cost us a day...which wasn't acceptable...but otherwise...they're excellent._


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little baby,and poor you as well,have you tried a calming down spray called DAP,i use it when i have to take my dogs to the vet,it does calm them just spray it on their blanket,it's all natural herbs.I also have one for the cat,i'm sure you can get it over there.
Keep us imformed how your getting on.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

No...I've never heard of that! I'll have to look for it...I have calming mists that I use on my own pillowcases and we did try some valerian root drops that offered some (very) temporary relief for Reuben...
BTW...he's cozied up in daddy's office right now..Bobo under one arm, Teddy under the other, belly full, happy as a clam...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh glad all is calm.They are funny little things,Lily won't go down our road,she's ok going up but all of a sudden she has to be carried 
Good luck.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks...updates will be coming...thank you all for your support and concern...i don't know how I'd be getting through this without some reasonable voices in my head...


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

aww bless his little heart hope hes ok really soon . kisses for your baby


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks...I'm dashing upstairs to check on him now...he's probably still sleeping...the constant shaking has just exhausted him...


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

*An Update...*

Well...Reuben improved a VERY WEE bit over the last 24 hrs...since the bloodwork...he came home and had 2 very bad days, then a bit better...wagging his tail in the a.m. and eating a bit better...the bloodwork was 100% negative, but the urinalysis showed some crystals...so...back to the vet we went this a.m. for xrays and we'll see if he's got any stones...
Generally, this is all going to boil down to his fears and being hyper-sensitive I fear..even if a physical issue caused his pain, he's still associating it with me...or us...and he's going to need a LOT of patience and training to get him past it...he's just not at ALL the ebullient boy he once was...but his mood was definately better today...and I'm hoping that, eventually, it'll improve at night when he's the most frightened...
I'll let you all know about the xRays when the Vet calls...
Gia


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

poor baby i think chihuahuas are such a sensitive breed we have to take extra good care of them, which i know we all do. i really hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

aww get well soon little one such a worry


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the up date,we were all wondering if he was ok.
Good luck


----------



## poppyb (Mar 11, 2009)

I might be way off but I will give my two suggestions. You did mention a long walk after having putting it off due to weather, right?
#1. Maybe he has a muscle stain or pulled. when he is sunbathing during the day the heat will help ease the pain but during the evening there is no heat source for relief. A heating pad could help with this but make sure he is not on it to long or at to high of a setting because if it feels good to him he will stay on it longer than what is good for him.
2. We have a puppy chi that is learning to walk on a leash. He is new to it so his footpads get raw and sore very quickly and I have been having to keep a close eye on his nails. One day after a long walk, he couldnt walk or scratch because his nails got filed down to much and he had exposed skin underneath. when he walked he cried because of the sensitivity of exposed skin and when he scratched he cried. The sidewalks will ground down the tiny nails very quickly.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

well.at least you know it isn't physical.i hope you can figure out something to help calm him down.I guess you could try some relaxation music too.never know.Hope you can get some rest now too!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

has anything changed in your house,life maybe he's up set wit chagne?

just something to think about 

Butter broke out really bad a few weeks ago and i had to figure out what i did with in the last few weeks that made her that way .

everylittle idea helps


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he has crystals in his urine, that might be causing him discomfort. It might be grasping at straws, but I'd follow up on that angle. I just keep thinking this IS PHYSICAL and not mental or behavioral. 

My mom's dachshund had bladder stones and she was miserable. But off and on miserable! It took a long time to diagnose and once she had surgery and was put on a special diet, she was fine. She used to shake and cry too. So who knows.

Keep investigating! What a mystery! And hang in there. You are a good Chi mom.

Brodysmom


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Brodysmom there's just not something there that convinces me that it's emotional...


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

*And yet...ANOTHER Update...this one Happier!*

OK...let's start wtih the great news...
ALL of Reuben's tests have come back negative...he's a wonderfully healthy Chihuahua and with some MAJOR love-therapy (and a bit of behavior modification!) I am finally sure that he'll be fine.
BTW...He IS 100% FINE physically...no pulled muscles, no blockages, no sore feet...he is not exhibiting any signs of physical distress...
Despite being dragged back to the vet yesterday a.m. in the NJ COLD and sitting in the vet's waiting room for 20 mins, then being brought without mommy and daddy to xRay, Reuben was an absolute GEM when he returned home...he was happy, wagging his tail, wanting to play fetch...the whole 9 yards...still not 100%, but a happy 80% of his usual perkiness!
We were AMAZED with the change...he spent the day HAPPY, no shaking, he even came to bed without shaking at all, slept on us both, was calm and wonderful...overnight, he got fussy...when I went to use the bathroom, he got up, sat on the bed and started crying...but returned to sleep right after.
The Vet and I joked that the radiation must have helped.

He's exhausted this a.m. after not having a terrific night's sleep, but he appears to be on the road back to emotional health...I plan to keep rewarding his calm and his confidence until he's back to his normal "Reubenity"!
The vet recommended using DAP (which is like an aroma therapy spray that apparently mimics the pheremones given off by nursing mother dogs)...have any of you used this with success? I liked the idea...but had no time to get it and so I used some vanilla and chamomille scented aroma therapy spray that I had...and Reuben drifted right off to sleep!
I am still totally in the dark about what caused this episode. Things in our house have been absolutely THE same in the last month...as a matter of fact, VERY routine. The shaking seems related to his growing tired and sleeping...but he's not AVOIDING the bed, just reluctant to sleep there...but he's staying there by his own choice...
At this point, trying to figure what caused it seems moot...I figure I need to focus on getting him back on schedule with his sleeping and rewarding calmness...
Today is supposed to be a warm NJ day...so we're going on a nice walk to get rid of that Chi energy! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for walking this road with us...getting your feedback and support has saved my sanity for sure!!!
Gia


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

thats great news keep us updated and all my best wishes that he stays well and happy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes i told you about DAP on one of my e mails.I use it for the dogs and i have 1 for the cat,you can get a home plug in,or a spray.I use the spray on their beds if there's fireworks ,and spray the car if they have to go to the vets.You would be better getting the home plug in i think.Glad all is ok


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you all!!!
Michelle...just curious why you'd recommend the plug in over the spray? I think that spraying our and his bed would be the most effective...but you've got experience with DAP...so I'd love to hear feedback!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used that spray for our maine **** Triskit, who is a spook of a cat and afraid of everything. I also bought Bach's Rescue Remedy which is a drop that you put in their mouth that is supposed to be very calming. It has all kinds of calming herbs in it. I'm not usually one for that type of holistic thing, but it does seem to have a calming effect on him when he needs to go to the vet or we have guests over. He is scared to death of everyone except us and likes to hide under the bed. He has issues. LOL! So that DAP spray or plug in might work and you might want to try the Bachs Rescue remedy too.

I'm so glad he is doing better!!


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you! You have no idea how blessed and relieved I am that he's acting more himself! I think I will give the DAP a try...I also used some 'rescue' type drops with Valerian root that was VERY sedating...maybe too much so...he didn't like the feeling, but in an emergency when he REALLY needed the help...it worked well...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, if you look at the ingredients in those drops, you'll see that alcohol is the base. That's why it's sedating. The true Bachs Rescue Remedy people will say there's not enough alcohol to have an effect, but to a small dog, a few drops of alcohol is alot. So be careful if you use the drops! But I think the DAP spray is supposed to be very good. It's kind of expensive though so be aware of that. But it would be worth it if it helps him to feel calm! I'm so glad he's feeling more like himself!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

With the spray,it's for short periods (I would think )with the plug in it's in the room all the time.My daughter had the plug in for her cat who was a rescued cat nervous,and fur falling out ,she kept it in the room where he slept.He is fine now.I have only ever used the spray,so can only give you a guide.X


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

michele said:


> With the spray,it's for short periods (I would think )with the plug in it's in the room all the time.My daughter had the plug in for her cat who was a rescued cat nervous,and fur falling out ,she kept it in the room where he slept.He is fine now.I have only ever used the spray,so can only give you a guide.X


Oh that's a really good point...the plug in would be all the time!!! Good thinking...I'll have to make a decision...the behavior is the worst at night so I think that the spray may have more effect because it would only be used on his bedding, but the plug in may have a longer lasting effect!
Also...I did check...the drops have NO alcohol!!!
Gia


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's all natural stuff.May help you as well !What a calm house you will have.Maybe us stressed people shold all get some.The rescue remedy,you can add a few drops to their water bowl as it's quite strong on their tongues .


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

maybe try getting him a new bed also? see if he'd start going back to his own bed?


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Kioana said:


> maybe try getting him a new bed also? see if he'd start going back to his own bed?


Oh...I think you've misunderstood...Reuben was crate trained as a pup and his kennel is still next to the bed...usually if I toss and turn too much, he'll go in there on his own and he slept there often while too afraid to stay in OUR bed, where he usually sleeps. He ALSO has his own bed in another corner of the bedroom where he's perfectly content to play and sleep...it's not HIS beds...it's our bed that seems to be making him anxious...
Do you all think that it's possible he had a VIVID dream that he believed was real?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ohh! lol yea i thought it was his own little bed alrigth , i guess you can't buy a whole new bed just for him !lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

All very strange, but I'm please it seeems not be physical. He sounds as though he has had one good check up by your vet 

Keep us updated and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG...he had the check up to end all check ups! He should be good for 10,000 more miles!!!
Last night, the little guy snuggle right into my husband's crotch, content and calm...NO SHAKING whatsoever!!! He woke up after a few mins of sleep, sometimes as much as 30 mins, but he's still waking up in between...but...no shaking. After a small nap at one moment though, he sat UPRIGHT and stiffened and started whining...as though he was waking from that same bad dream...and as soon as I told him "it's ok...go back to sleep", he relaxed and lay back down. WEIRD or what? He's better a teeeeensy bit each day...but obviously this is going to take time, love, boiled chicken treats and more love to work out...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that's a start,sure it will get better with time.Oh forgot to say they also do DAP collars !


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

You dont think maybe yourself or hubby accidently squashed or kicked him in yor sleep and maybe traumatised him ? Lol just a thought ok ill but out now


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

jeanie brown said:


> You dont think maybe yourself or hubby accidently squashed or kicked him in yor sleep and maybe traumatised him ? Lol just a thought ok ill but out now


Ya know...seriously...it was a thought because he seems so jumpy in bed...but I am anything BUT a sound sleeper and had I done this (or hubby), I am CERTAIN that I would have heard Reuben object...loudly...and that never happened...it's truly a mystery...but I guess just rewaring his calm is the best way towards a happy calm future right?


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

michele said:


> Oh that's a start,sure it will get better with time.Oh forgot to say they also do DAP collars !


I did find it online (Amazon had a great price) and then took Reuben for a ride to PetSmart...who had it also...for $50!!! WOW.
Amazon it is!


----------

